# Sking season



## ANDYJ (Nov 9, 2014)

When does the sking season Finnish in the Abruzzo area please


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

ANDYJ said:


> When does the sking season Finnish in the Abruzzo area please


we have had guests skiing at easter , its quet normal as our mountane holds the snow bit astrange as we arte so far South 

it is said and its been done , from the top of the majjela mountane to the sea is one hour so you can ski in the morning and swim in the afternoon , qat Francavilla 

al mare 

in italian thet say FAi salta della montane fai bangno al mare 

if you jump from our mountane you can swim in the sea


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

loits and lots of snow on the majjela paso laciano is open for bussiness


----------

